

From Larry Page’s Car To The Depths Of The Grand Canyon - joshualastdon
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/08/inside-google-street-view-from-larry-pages-car-to-the-depths-of-the-grand-canyon/

======
LAMike
Is it true that the master plan for Google Maps/Streetview is really just a
way to get data for their driverless cars?

